

Will Computers Ever Replace Teachers? - gmisra
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/elements/2014/07/will-computers-ever-replace-teachers.html

======
gmisra
Discussion point: "We’re pretty good at testing the kinds of things that
intelligent tutors can teach, but we’re not nearly as good at testing the
kinds of things that the labor market increasingly rewards."

------
JetSpiegel
Betteridge's Law of Headlines applies, without even reading the article.

